# Resources > Education Center >  >  3 possible Tutorials?

## Haz

These are possible tutorials I summarised off an internet site (put them seperate to avoid confusion) :

*PILD (Punishment Induced Lucid Dream)*

This tutorial is very basic and straight-forward. It works very much like the RILD, only you are punishing yourself, in other words, It stimulates the brain by 'threatening' it to have an LD. It can be used as an add-on to other techniques. It is super-simplified so any moron could understand it, this is how it goes:

1. Before you go to sleep think that if you do *NOT* have a lucid dream, you will then punish yourself in the morning, for example: You could ban yourself from watching TV, going on the computer or not letting yourself do something that you was planning to do in the morning. These are just a few, but I'm sure you can think of some aswell.

2. Now you have done this and have thought about it for a while, when you go to sleep it should 'force' you to have this dream.

This can also be used with the RILD technique at the same time (highly reccommended), and will possibly give it an added effect!

Questions? Comments? PM me  :wink2: 

~Haz  ::mrgreen:: 

------------------------------------

Would it be possible to create this into a Tutorial?

There's also another one I might write up later....

Thanks,

~Haz  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Haz

I just completed this technique (SILD):

*SILD (Sexual Induced Lucid Dream)*

This technique makes you do an RC whenever you think about sex within a dream This is how it goes:

1. Throughout the day, when you think about sex, do an RC.

2. Now in a dream when you think about sex, you will do an RC and become lucid.

Yep it's that simple  :smiley:  Just that one simple thing to remember that you will do an RC when you think about sex.

Of course you might need some help thinking about sex i a dream, there are some things that can do this:

Chocolate

Melatonin

Serotonin

Tryptophan

Just take any of those to help you have more sexual dreams, and therefore give you the RC in the dream  :smiley:  (well if you followed the technique which I'm sure you did  :wink2: )

Questions? Comments? PM me  :wink2: 

~Haz  ::mrgreen:: 

-----------------------------

Would this also be a possible tutorial?

Thanks,

~Haz  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Haz

And last but not least:

*RILD (Reward Induced Lucid Dream)* 

This tutorial is very much like the PILD only you are rewarding yourself, it again stimulates the brain into having an LD, but in a different way as it does not involve any punishing. Again it has been super-simplified. This is how it goes:

1. Before you go to sleep, think that if you *DO* have a lucid dream, you will reward yourself in the morning. Something like a chocolate bar or a little presents. Those are just a couple of things from the top of my head but I'm sure you can think of some more. 

2. Now you have done this and have thought about it for a while, when you go to sleep it should 'force' you to have the dream, just like in the PILD technique.

This can also be used with the PILD technique at the same time (highly reccommended), and will possibly give it an added effect!

Please note: This technique is possibly not as effective as the PILD, but when combined together, they are very strong.

Questions? Comments? PM me  :wink2: 

~Haz  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Haz

Just edited them a bit.... So what do you think???

----------


## Demerzel

I think this section is totally dead.

The last post before this was like, 1 month 3 days ago. Baaaad.

----------


## Haz

Well I posted in Attaining Lucidity so there should be some more people coming later. Plus I edited it just a bit more. 

~Haz  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

Ya, they sound fine and all . . . but if you expect poeple to post here, then im sorry. The SILD sounds like it could be most effective, but im sure they all work. But seriously, this board is sadly      . . .

----------


## Howie

Your efforts are commendable Haz
I feel that  these topics can be discussed among members in their entirety. 
To add a tutorial, IOM would not be tactful.
These, again in IMO are methods that would be methods that are generally sending a wrong message.
Should one go so far to obtain lucidity?

 I think if members have the diligence to gain lucidity then  there are many more rewarding techniques to use. 
I don't believe that these techniques can add anything to the mental psyche that others don't offer in a more appropriate manner.

If these work for you, then great. But I object for tutorials.

Thoughts staff..........

----------


## Barbizzle

They are good ideas, but are basically reinforcers so you will do a reality check.  I think that's something that can be thought up on Ones own, or discussed in the firm.  It does not seem to break any new ground... So I don't think a tutorial is needed.

----------


## andorf

their should be a tutoriol for PILD because if it could work for me it could work for anyone.only it works better if you have punishments you actually care about, for example i punched my self in the face and it worked on that night.

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by andorf_
> *their should be a tutoriol for PILD because if it could work for me it could work for anyone.only it works better if you have punishments you actually care about, for example i punched my self in the face and it worked on that night.*



Well, punching yourself in the face should apply to about everyone   :tongue2:  

I think that there are many successful applications aside from promoting self punishment as a method to induce LDs, regardless of how well it works.
Discussing it sure. But to address it with a Tutorial would seemingly make DV look as though it would be promoting  this technique.
I do not know the administrators views but I would suspect they would be the same.
I feel that these topics can be discussed among members in their entirety.
To add a tutorial, IOM would not be tactful.
These, again in IMO are methods that would be methods that are generally sending a wrong message.
Should one go so far to obtain lucidity?

I think if members have the diligence to gain lucidity then there are many more rewarding techniques to use.
I don't believe that these techniques can add anything to the mental psyche that others don't offer in a more appropriate manner.

If these work for you, then great. But I object for tutorials.

----------


## Amethyst Star

Perhaps we could have a tutorial entitled "Non-perscribed, untraditional induction techniques."  ::roll:: 

I agree with Howetzer that it might send the wrong signal to some people.  However, if people ask about it, we could write up... something... to direct those special people to.

-Amé

----------


## BordusiusIV

I dont know were in a scale from 1 to 10 this way would be placed but this is how i realized i was dreaming the first time and continued from there to take controll.

1: Look at the title above  :wink2:

----------


## blackjack

nah thats autosuggestion man. we be already knowin dat broda

EDIT: geez didnt know this thread was so long, i thought it was the guy above me's way or something  :tongue2:  whoops

----------


## Corpse

Hmmm, those sound like they are worth a shot! I shall try them.

----------


## slayer

I've read about reward, pain, and sex induced lucid dreams before...

There were others like urine induced lucid dream...something about going to the bathroom...

----------


## Shift

you guys realize this thread is four years old, right?

----------


## slayer

Ah hell...I didn't even check to see how old it was...

I usually do that. My mistake.

----------

